# Help me ID these Peacock Cichlids please.



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Both are 3-4 inches long.

*1.*









.
.
*2.*








.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. looks like a nice if a little beat up Lwanda

2. harder to be certain but might be a Blue Neon type, Ngara color up somewhat similar, but i'll guess Blue Neon. Maybe some better pics.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

noki said:


> 1. looks like a nice if a little beat up Lwanda
> 
> 2. harder to be certain but might be a Blue Neon type, Ngara color up somewhat similar, but i'll guess Blue Neon. Maybe some better pics.


I Agree. Are These Recently Added To Your Tank (Like Within 24 Hours Of taking The Photo)? If So, Give Them A Day Or 2 To Get Settled In, Then Take Some New Pics And Post Again. That Should Give Them Time To Get Colored Up Some More.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I did just add them and the guy at the LFS put them all in the same bag when I wasnt paying attention so they beat each other up a bit on the ride home.

I will try to post better pictures next week.

.


----------

